# Scylla VS. Monosuki, FF Club Battle!



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

This battle shall take place in New York City, USA! The fighters that shall combat one another is Monosuki Tyakushi Lavishi IV, a cat/fox Captain hailing form the Andromeda Galaxy, going against his fighting partner, Scylla, a giant  fighter of fearsome proportions. May the battle commence, and godspeed for both parties!  And for the safety of this battle, all reisdents have been told to evacuate NYC, heh.


_The first challenger, a small three foot cat/fox, wandered onto the empty streets of NYC. He seemed fairly skilled, though a bit on the short side nonetheless. Monosuki casually sat on the street, looking around at the empty city. He glanced at a few buildings, taking in the design and detail of them all.

After some time, he stood up, then smiled a bit. 

"Hello whoever my opponent is! I hope you'll be a great fight!," Mono shouted, wagging his tail eagerly. He still had little understanding of how Earth battles go, since things were vastly different on his home planet.

Curiously, the Aurian waited, wondering what his opponent would look like. He hoped for a good challenge, and a skilled fighter, but it remains to be seen on who he was going to battle. Playing with his paws, the feline vulpin nonchalantly played around with a stray ball of yarn, waiting for his adversary to come forth on the battlefield._


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> This battle shall take place in New York City, USA! The fighters that shall combat one another is Monosuki Tyakushi Lavishi IV, a cat/fox Captain hailing form the Andromeda Galaxy, going against his fighting partner, Scylla, a giant  fighter of fearsome proportions. May the battle commence, and godspeed for both parties!  And for the safety of this battle, all reisdents have been told to evacuate NYC, heh.
> 
> 
> _The first challenger, a small three foot cat/fox, wandered onto the empty streets of NYC. He seemed fairly skilled, though a bit on the short side nonetheless. Monosuki casually sat on the street, looking around at the empty city. He glanced at a few buildings, taking in the design and detail of them all.
> ...



(Do you want Scylla to start off normal or already be gigantic?)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (Do you want Scylla to start off normal or already be gigantic?)


(Whichever you prefer! Tis your entrance to decide this!)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

_There was the sound of people fleeing in panic in the street as   across the intersection a large crowd of frantic fleeing pedestrians were running for their lives in a uproar. People were scurrying around and even over one another as off in the distance there was a loud booming thud heard. _

*THOOM*! 

_Eventually, it was heard again, only this time it was closer and more distinct. It was the sound of a stomp, a stomp by something massive. _

*THUD!*


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Monosuki casually played with the yarn, then stopped, sitting up as he felt the Earth shake under him. He got up, looking around as he shook all over from the massive stomping....or what sounded like it.

"What on earth is that sound?...," the cat/fox said aloud, looking around as he saw a building shake from the massive thumping. Monosuki quickly looked around, wondering who or what was making such a noise.

Whatever it was, it was loud. Loud enough to make the Aurian worry on what he was going to see.

Had a monster invaded right when a fight was supposed to occur.? The Aurian drew his sword, intent on putting down a beast. "Whatever it is.....I hope it'll be easy to beat....," the Aurian said softly, looking around.

Curious, he braced himself, hoping it was just noise.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

_People would continue to flee, as suddenly a very bizarre sight was seen. Above the landscape of a building, was a massive pair of grey fox ears? What type of creature could have ears that massive that they even rise over a building? Whatever it was, there was also the slight making out of a large mass of red hair, whatever this being was, it appeared they were biological. It seems these massive pair of fox ears were even heading right towards Monosuki. _


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Monosuki stood at full attention now, getting his word ready at such a strange sight. He knew that not even the largest creature he had once fought had any ears at that size, and it worried him.

Quickly, he readied his weapon, his tail swishing slowly behind him as he steeled himself for whatever this monster may be. "There's no way a fox could be that large....," the cat/fox whispered to himself, looking up at whatever this being may be.

He had to remain calm. Despite having fought 8'0" enemies at his homeland, this creature was far, FAR taller than anyone he had ever faced, so it was natural to be fearful of such an encounter.

Monosuki shook his head, fighting back his fear as he waited for the beast to come full view. "I'll show this monster what happens when it crashes a party!"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

_Soon the massive sized being would reveal itself, stomping out from behind a building was a gargantuan sized female vixen. She seemed rather normal, minus the fact she was unbelievably large. She seemed bipedal and a vixen, her eyes were large and glowing green but she had on gigantic and fitting sized clothing, consisting of a violet skirt over some unbelievably long pink stockings and had a large and yet fitting sports bra. She even was in giant sized brown boots as she stomped into the middle of the intersection and was looking around. She seemed calm, but clearly she probably was aware of all the commotion she was causing. _


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Monosuki looked up at the massive vixen, tilting his head a little. "What kind of species is this?..," the Aurian wondered out loud. He was wondering what his competition was.....could it have been this fox that showed herself?

Curious, he tilted his head to the other side, letting out a confused meow. Was this his opponent, or a lost giantess? In confusion, he looked up, the sheer size of the being was something he had confirmed on those mini earthquakes with each step.

Regardless, the Aurian was curious as to who she was. He went over to the nearest building, running alongside it till his reached the top of it. He chose the highest one he could fine, which barely reached her height. 

Mono wondered how to get her attention, she in order to try, he shot a beam in the sky, bright enough for most to see. Shouting at the top of his lungs, the Aurian tried to get the vixen's attention, hoping it worked.

"Hello! Are you a monster, or are you the one I'm supposed to be fighting?!?," Monosuki yelled loudly, panting as he looked up, eyes full of curiosity.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

"I guess you could say that. Name's Scylla." She said as she would lean on the side of a building like a support and then check her other massive hand's nails.

_She clearly understood to relax and admire her manicure, so she would probably have some sort of normal sentience. However, from her expression she seemed almost apathetic about causing distress, even when called a monster she seemed to be rather calm. She then looked down at him. It was almost as she seemed disappointed at him, but she just sort of reclined as her massive eyes would scan around._

"Think you can take me on, runt?" She asked him in an almost condescending manner.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Monosuki tilted his head a little, nodding a bit as she told her name. He smirked a bit, then nodded, hearing the insult, but not really minding it. 

"Yes! I know I can take you on! Fighting tall people is what I do! Only question is, do you think you are strong enough to take me on? Surely you aren't just built for size and not power huh?," Monosuki yelled, panting as he looked up at the massive vixen. He took note of the almost disappointed look on her face, assuming that must be so because of how small he was. Regardless, he knew that size never matters, and it's the skill in one's style that determines the fight's outcome.

"Let's see what you can do then! You seem really confident in winning!," the cat fox shrieked, wagging his tail eagerly as he looked up at his larger foe.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

"Such a big mouth for a little pipsqueak." She simply replied as she then would begin to stand upright and stretch, causing her hand to knock against some windows and shatter glass to the streets below.

"I've been in more scraps than you could imagine. Heck my bro and I used to spar all the time as kids. Tell ya what, I'll go easy on you considering you look like a pushover, no really I could flick you over with my fingers. Heh." She said as she would get in a battle stance and then lift up her leg and stomp down in the street making car alarms go off and toss over trash cans.

"Show me what you got, small fry!" She said as there was a massive smirk on her face as she clutched  her two gigantic fists.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

The Aurian smiled as she mentioned being able to flick him with just her fingers alone, bringing up an abundantly clear fact that he knew would be an issue if he got hit by it.

"I may have a big mouth, but there's skill to back that up!," the cat/fox yelled, standing upright as he got his sword, getting ready for a fight. He saw her stretch, and then stomp with such force he shook from the mini earthquake she caused. He saw the ruined windows from just the stretch alone, and knew this wasn't going to be an easy fight.

"Hah, alright! Let's go!," Mono said confidently, wondering what attack he could use first to actually make a mark. He took some time to think, then jumped up, hopping to another building, pushing off of it, going for a head on attack.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

"You better. That little toothpick you're wielding ain't going to help you any." She taunts.

She then reaches over and with one hand picks up a water tower right off it's foundation with ease. She then smirks as she rips the lid right off of it and the tosses the water all at him. Soon thousands of litters of water would be splashed right at him!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

The cat fox braced for the impact, his tail already having come up for the defense. It enlarged to the size of a bed, covering the bulk of the water, with some seeping though and spraying Mono with it. He was flung right back into the building he launched from, quickly sitting up as he shook himself off.

"Gah, that's cold! Alright, let's up it a notch!," Monosuki said, ripping free from the building. He tossed the sword to the side, knowing it was virtually ineffective. He looked around, then spotted something he could probably use to his advantage, running over to the edge of the building. He took a running start, then jumped off of it, running down the building as he landed next to the cars. With some effort, he lifted a car, tossing it at the giantess.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 8, 2020)

(OOC: I'll get back to this later. I have some art trades I have to focus on for this day.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 8, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (OOC: I'll get back to this later. I have some art trades I have to focus on for this day.)


(Understood pal!)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 8, 2020)

"Ha ha ha ha!" The titaness vixen was letting out as she was pointing and laughing as he was washed away.

"Ha ha! Huh!?" She made out before bracing and putting up her massive arm to shield her eyes at it hit her arm and bounced off.

"Hey!" She lets out, now sounding agitated.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 8, 2020)

Monosuki smirked a bit, backing up as he went for a bus this time.

"Oh, what's the matter? Not so fun having a car thrown at you? Oh, maybe it offended you because it was so small! Well, don't worry, I am a generous cat fox, so I'll give you something more to size!," Monosuki shouted, growling as he picked up a bus this time, tossing it at the giant.

"Here, your ride's arrived! Not here to pick you up, but take you out!," Mono shouted, wagging his tail as he waited to see the effect of a full metal bus hurled at his adversary.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 8, 2020)

"Hey! Quit it!" She said as she tries to catch the bus this time as if it were a baseball. 

She seems to be successful, as she clutches it in mid air before it hits her, however the then smirks and toss it right back at him.

"Two can play a game of catch!" She said as she tosses the bus right back towards his position.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 8, 2020)

Mono gulped a bit, knowing he couldn't catch the full force of a bus. Quickly, he curled into a ball, his tail covering him as he tucked in his ball, hardening to where it looked like a silver metal ball. 

The bus crashed into the cat/fox, erupting in a massive explosion. Monosuki unraveled himself once it was safe, shaking his tail a bit.

"I'll admit, that was a very close call! But since you seem pretty agitated when I throw stuff, how about we amp it up some more?," Mono said playfully, taking a stance.

The Aurian snarled angrily, his teeth growing sharper, his fur reddening from his normal white. An angry red aura burst around the feline vulpin, and his pupils faded to white. He roared out, then jumped up, going over to a building. Granted, he couldn't take the whole thing from the roots, but after much tugging and yanking, he ripped off a sizable chunk of the building, throwing it at the giantess with great anger.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 8, 2020)

"You're still alive?" She simply replied, sort of baffled how an entire being tossed on him didn't kill him.

"Hey!" She let out as she soon seen it tossed at her, and she did something unorthodox, she tried to swerve to the side and dodge it. Now she was big, and a huge target, but the side of the building would allow her to notice it early and then by putting her weight back and moving to the side, she narrowly avoided the structure as it whizzed by her.

"You can't have super strength! That's my gimmick!" She said as now she would begin to stomp forwards.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 8, 2020)

Monosuki smirked a bit, his sharp fangs in view as he wagged his finger knowingly. "Well, then you must never have heard of Aurians then!," Mono said, flying upwards as he watched the giantess approach.

Since he wasn't on the ground, he didn't shake as much, but the sounds were quite loud to begin with. If one paid close attention, he would wince periodically from the sound waves.

His ears eventually folded down from the loud noise, and he watched as Scylla approached, quickly getting ready.

"Alright giant vixen, let's go!"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 9, 2020)

"Stay still little knat!" She would say as she would charge up and then try to send her massive palm at him as if to swat him right out of the sky!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 10, 2020)

Monosuki growled, but didn't try to block the hit this time. Instead of blocking, he took the hit head on, yelping out in pain as he fought back. 

He struggled against the giant vixen's paw, growling and snarling as he pushed with all his effort and might, making sure she didn't complete the swat.

"I'm....not....backing....down!"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 10, 2020)

"Grrraaah!" She let out as she would then put more force into it to attempt to send him flying.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 10, 2020)

The Aurian knew this test of strength would get him nowhere, so quickly, he used soul double, watching his body get slammed into the building. However, his spectral soul wasn't harmed as he floated in front of the giantess.

"Well, that's gonna hurt once I get back in there. Now, some soul terror!"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

"HA! GOTCHA!" she said as she menacingly let out in sadistic merriment as her massive fist daggered a massive hole in the wall of the building.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

Mono sighed, wondering what kind of spiritual damage he could do. Carefully, he tested the waters, seeing just how durable her soul was. He shot a spectre beam at her, normally which burns for mot souls.

Curiously, he waited to see the effect it would have.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

_Considering Scylla's soul was rather black, this would take her by surprise and do considerable damage, she would be showing signs of confusion and illness as she would feel an rather chilling and unease burning sensation, which she probably attributed to indigestion._

"Sheesh, I didn't eat that bad last night, what the heck is going on?!?" She said showing signs of confusion.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

Mono smirked, keeping this ace in the hole for later as he floated back into his original body. He gasped, snapping up as he coughed out some dirt and pebbles, shaking a little.

"G-Good gawd that hurt!," the cat/fox panted, getting himself out of the building. 

"So.....it seems spectral assaults are effective on you huh?...," Mono snickered, wagging his finger knowingly. Upon entering his own body, the burning stopped.

"Well, I wanted  to give you a fair fight, so I returned back to my normal self. What you just felt was Spectral Attack. It directly attacks the user's soul, and judging from how dark or light it is, it determines the effectiveness of that attack...," Monosuki explained, smiling a bit.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

"Huh? You're still alive?!? How?!?" She said now utterly even more confused, she was sure her blow would have finished him off.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

Mono smiled, patting his tail. 

"We Aurians....our tails are our biggest crutch. Since I impacted that blow next to the building, my tail has a mind of it's own, so it automatically comes to my defense. It can harden to be more solid than steel, or be as large as a bed. It did both in this matter, which saved me from utter sudden death."

"But, that is the real reason why I am alive. My trusty tail has been my great aid since day one, and now, even slightly injured, it still comes to my aid!"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

"Well then now I'll be sure to yank that tail right off!" She said as she would then send out her massive hand to try to grab him.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

Mono yelped as he quickly evaded the grab, shaking a bit. "Woah now! My tail is important! I like having it, so please don't yank it off!," the cat/fox yelled, looking around quickly for a new method of attack.

It would be some time before he could use Spirit Double again, so he had to use his other arsenal.

Smiling, Mono got an idea.....borrowing an old trick from a previous fighter in the past.

"Alright.....let's see how she counters Shadowhop..."


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

"Grrr! Hold still!" She said as she would swipe her massive hand to try to scoop him up into her palm.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

The Aurian wagged his finger, smiling a little as a black hole opened from under his feet.

"Oh don't worry, lemme just try something out real quick!," Monosuki said, jumping into the hole. 

As he did this, several more opened around the giantess, all in different spots. One above ehr head, another next to her, another at her feet, and one more over to her arm.

Mono jumped through one, landing on her head as that one closed.

"Let's see if Infinity War taught me anything..."


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

"Huh? Hey! Don't ruin my hair!" She said as she tries to swipe him off.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

Mono smiled and made another shadowportal appear, hopping through it before he was caught. 

He appeared on her other hand, looking around a bit, then jumped through another.

Before he knew it, he was right back on the building, smiling a little.

"Huh....that's dizzifying, but it works!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

_It took her a bit as she would feel him go onto her other hand, almost like a flea or fly on your hand that you can never get off. Eventually however, the titaness vixen would train her sight back to the building. She look agitated, especially as she HATED people getting in her long hair. She thought to do something nasty though, she would catch him by surprise and demolish the rooftop of the building he was standing on as she lifted up her massive fist!_

"Nobody messes with my hair!" She let out as she would then slam her fist into the side of the building he was standing on!

(Btw, this roleplay is open for you to join. It's a bit more themed and it features her niece, Grau, but you're free to join Mambi and myself:   https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/the-extraterrestrial-visitor-open-group-roleplay-sfw.1671757/  )


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

(Ah, I'll consider it!)

Monosuki shook a bit as the building was hit. He looked around, seeing as the building was ready to collapse.

Even if he used his tail's expansion defense, it wouldn't be able to resist a falling building. Either way, he'd be crushed.

The Aurian thought on his feet, then tapped into a power he had been saving for later. His fur sparked quickly to yellow, his eye color changing to that of an electric yellow as he bounded off of the building in a blinding rush of speed. Granted, the form only lasted a few seconds, and he quickly reverted back to white once he reached solid floor.

"Phew......that was almost endgame for me there!"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

(Okay, just know it's a bit more themed to where I want to have certain events happen. I got a sort of 1950's monster movie thing I have planned.)

"Grrr! Won't you just die already?!?" She lout out as she shouted at him.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

(Really now? That sounds like a job for some character I have.....I'll see how it goes.)

The Aurian shook his head, smiling at his brutish foe.

"Well......you want me to die so much, I can always go full force on ya. Guaranteed to die there," the cat fox joked, pawing at the giantess.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

(Okay, right now I'm going to introduce Grau, preferably better than I introduced Scylla here. Scylla is is a glorified raid boss anyways.)

"Whatever!" she said as she then tries to swipe her massive vulpine tail right at him in an attack.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

(Hah, alright then.)

The Aurian sighed, then glowed red, his fur turning a dark crimson as he just stood there.

"I wouldn't make contact with me if you wanted this attack. Red Aurians are known to be as hot as the sun, from defensive fur alone. That's well over 3,000 degrees, and that's hotter than dragon's breath shells of a shotgun on Earth, I think."


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

(Anyways, right now we're at a basic crash in a cornfield, but as the story goes on I'll make Grau more apparent to people around her.) 

"Shut up!" she said as she couldn't stop the motion as she would swing it right at him.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

(Understood. I'm considering which one of my OCs would best make do in a 1950 horror style thing.)

The Aurian stood there, going quiet as he let the hit connect. He shrugged, smirking a bit.

"Oh well. I tried to warn ya!"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

(Well, they can have powers like Mambi's character does. I just want them to not be able to solo Grau like Monosuki is doing Scylla here. So nobody Goku or Superman levels.)

_Despite how hot his tail would be, it would be like being hit by a tornado. Causing the most probably outcome that both of them would get hurt. Scylla let out a yelp as she was burnt as the force from her tail would more than likely send him flying a bit._

"Ouch!!!!" She let out.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

The cat fox did indeed fly back a bit, hitting a car as he winced lightly. Thankfully, it didn't hurt him that bad, since his tail took majority hit. 

Nonetheless, he felt and was hurt by that impact.

"Gah! W-Well, that stung.....alright.....well....cheers to that...," Mono muttered, rubbing his head as he peeled himself off of the car.

"Well? What now giantess? Shall you fight more? Or shall I show you what the rest of Aurian forms can do?," the Aurian asked, smiling a bit.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

"My poor pretty little tail." She was mumbling to herself as she was stroking it and trying to blow off the heat off of it until her giant foxy ears would witch upon noticing him.

"Nah, you're no fun." She said as she shook her head.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

The cat fox smiled, swishing his tail a little as he reverted back to normal, his white fur slightly steaming from the earlier form.

"Alright then!," Mono cheered, wiggling his ears happily.

"Oh, and sorry about the tail. It'll grow back fast, I promise."


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

(Note: Scylla is known for losing morale and wimping out. It's not that I can't have her fight more, but her cowardice is legendary.)

"No it won't.." She said.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

The Aurian blinked a bit, running up one building that was still standing. With a concerned look on his face, he looked over at the cat, his ears low.

"I'm sorry.....d-did burning your tail make you lose morale?...," Mono asked kindly, rubbing his arm guiltily.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

"No! I just, I got more important things to do than kick around a twerp like you!" she said getting defensive.

Soon she would grab her tail and then slowly turn around to stomp away. For someone who wrecked almost an entire sector of a city she sure was okay with just turning around and hauling her giant ass out.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

The cat fox blinked a bit, watching the giantess turn and walk off..


"Uhh....oh....okie....uhh...sorry!," Mono called out, feeling a little but bad for this as she walked away.

Playfully, he looked back at a ball of yarn, his claws unsheathing.


"Now where were we?"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

(Want to fight someone else or do you want to conclude?)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

(Fight others? Of your roster I'm assuming?)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> (Fight others? Of your roster I'm assuming?)



(Yeah, believe it or not. Scylla is easy mode. XD)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

(Easy mode eh? Well, that's a mighty fine challenge to be issued there! And sure, I'll do such! I'll use a different guy for this, but do tell who you intend to use)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> (Easy mode eh? Well, that's a mighty fine challenge to be issued there! And sure, I'll do such! I'll use a different guy for this, but do tell who you intend to use)



I'm feeling to use Agatha here for some WARHAMMER.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm feeling to use Agatha here for some WARHAMMER.
> 
> View attachment 96353


(Alrighty! I'll be using my new OC, Leon "Karma" Chance the Cat. He'll also be in your rp too, but he's not ridiculously overpowered. When you fight him though, he's a different ball game)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> (Alrighty! I'll be using my new OC, Leon "Karma" Chance the Cat. He'll also be in your rp too, but he's not ridiculously overpowered. When you fight him though, he's a different ball game)



(Okay, well in viruses fights you can go all out with him here. Then again, Agatha has the power of being "relatively normal". XD)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

(Ah, if ya say so!)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

("Viruses fights", what the hell did I type? I meant to say versus. XD)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

(Heh, it happens!)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> (Heh, it happens!)



(Anyways, I can be Agatha. Also, it seems Mambi is busy so now would be a good time to introduce Chance unless you want him to be at the first populated area in the story. Is he a city cat or a country one?)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

(Ah, okie then. Well, the cat is country, since he seems really accustomed with the Western classics. Wears a white cowboy hat to seal the deal. He's a dual wielder who has some abilities, which I'll state if need be)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> (Ah, okie then. Well, the cat is country, since he seems really accustomed with the Western classics. Wears a white cowboy hat to seal the deal. He's a dual wielder who has some abilities, which I'll state if need be)



Okay, well you have two options, he be nearby the farm where the ship crashed, or wait until the County Fair scene. I'm fine with either.)


----------



## Mambi (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (Anyways, I can be Agatha. Also, it seems Mambi is busy so now would be a good time to introduce Chance unless you want him to be at the first populated area in the story. Is he a city cat or a country one?)



(Not ever too busy to have fun, if you want to RP fight, I'm always open, just say the word! <teehee>)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Mambi said:


> (Not ever too busy to have fun, if you want to RP fight, I'm always open, just say the word! <teehee>)



(Now I'm really confused, you want to RP with him here, but now I was inviting him into our RP. XD)


----------



## Mambi (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (Now I'm really confused, you want to RP with him here, but now I was inviting him into our RP. XD)
> 
> 
> View attachment 96363



We're thinking the same...I was simply saying I'm never too busy to play. Ours or a new one or both. Though I can see the confusion, bad wording on my part _<he slaps himself with his own tail>_


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Mambi said:


> We're thinking the same...I was simply saying I'm never too busy to play. Ours or a new one or both. Though I can see the confusion, bad wording on my part _<he slaps himself with his own tail>_



Ah, okay. Well I was going to use Agatha here if he wanted another opponent. I would say Scylla fled (which is in her character to do so.) As far as the RP I've made, I'm waiting on your post and was going to let him come in now or allow him to be around the County Fair. I do think we should continue, at least to get my character actually implemented. I believe if we keep on it that others will eventually join in when the main plot gets cooking.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

(I'll introduce him properly in your RP. Always up for that!)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> (I'll introduce him properly in your RP. Always up for that!)



(Okay, well we don't have to do the mock battle with Agatha here. Tbh, she's sort of a violent character anyways so we can call this thread a day and focus on that RP. )


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

(Very well! Let's get this underway then!)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/the-extraterrestrial-visitor-open-group-roleplay-sfw.1671757/ Okay, well for now the ship crashed and we got Roswell like incident going on, there is smoke emitting from the cornfield so your characters basically can find the crash site.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

Roswell? What do you mean by that? Pardon me, I'm not very cultured. And as for finding the crash, I gotcha.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Roswell? What do you mean by that? Pardon me, I'm not very cultured. And as for finding the crash, I gotcha.



In 1947, it's believed an alien spacecraft crash landed outside Roswell, New Mexico. this is where the whole Area 51 alien thing comes from, a lot of this RP will have 1950's sci-fi themes in it, (well undertones).


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

Ah, alright! I'll do some redos on Karma, but for the most part, I'll configure him to where he's set for that timezone. I'll even try my best to go for that 50's guy talk.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Ah, alright! I'll do some redos on Karma, but for the most part, I'll configure him to where he's set for that timezone. I'll even try my best to go for that 50's guy talk.



It's not set in the timezone, but there's just "undertones" of giant monster movies I'm planning, 50ft Woman, Godzilla, King Kong, the Amazing Colossal Man. All that stuff. I mean, you 'could' do that, but that's not the canon era I'm going for. XD


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 13, 2020)

Ah, gotcha! Okie then, I'll speak normally and all that. Sounds interesting!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Ah, gotcha! Okie then, I'll speak normally and all that. Sounds interesting!



Yeah, you can make an introduction post. I figure you introduce your character and perhaps I make a POV post about Grau escaping the crash, or her already had broken out.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, you can make an introduction post. I figure you introduce your character and perhaps I make a POV post about Grau escaping the crash, or her already had broken out.


(Understood! I just woke up, but once I'm situated, I'll post!)


----------

